# Orphan Espresso Pharos - Modifications?



## vexorg (Dec 18, 2013)

I recently got a pharos, it my first grinder so I am still playing with the settings. Have any owners made any mods to theirs. I have some slight burr rubbing so will have to do a realignment soon.


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Haven't done any, if I had the necessary kit/expertise I'd probably cut the bottom out to eliminate retention but not sure I'd bother with anything else.


----------



## vexorg (Dec 18, 2013)

I pop a plastic box on the bottom after I pull the plug out and bang(gentle)/tap the grinder and plastic box on the counter top and have a tiny amount of retention. Other than curiosity (and the guy inside me) I don't feel the need to modify. I would like to have a fully modded and an unmodded version to compare.


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Yep, do exactly the same with plastic cup - works well enough. Not as faff-free as an on-demand grinder but comparable to a doser.


----------



## vexorg (Dec 18, 2013)

I do have a couple of their bench dogs which may make it a little easier to grind, I am going to fit them to a heavy Ikea bread board (looks like a shooting board for planing) at some point.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

I've only just had a couple of goes on mine before I ran out of coffee. It's much easier than I expected, but I need to work out an alignment too. No plans to mod here.


----------



## vexorg (Dec 18, 2013)

Fitted the bench dogs today, grinding is easier insofar as I do not noticing it "grabbing" and it takes less effort to hold it down. For me a worth while improvement.


----------

